# Oh Libs this has GOT to hurt.  Rush Limbaugh Ratings Up 60% Since Fluke Controversy



## teapartysamurai (Mar 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxvofY6nzLc]&#39;Rush Limbaugh Show&#39; Ratings Up 60% - YouTube[/ame]

That's got to hurt.

I know libs will scream it isn't true, and we only have Rush's word.

But consider this.  Some of you IDIOT LIBS on this board were predicitng that Rush was done.  Gone!  Finito!

And he's still here, doing fine, and ADDING sponsors.

The libs war to get rid of Rush fell as flat as all their other astroturf efforts.

I told you libs.  Your liberal media didn't make Rush, so your liberal media can't take him down.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 30, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> 'Rush Limbaugh Show' Ratings Up 60% - YouTube
> 
> That's got to hurt.
> 
> ...



He he he...What sponsors has he added...just curious.


----------



## SniperFire (Mar 30, 2012)

Takes more than a slutty 30 year old feminist coed to bring him down.


LOL


----------



## Decepticon (Mar 30, 2012)

So what?  He's not making any money on his bigger audience.  No one wants to buy ads on his show.

His screw up is costing those who pay his contract.


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 30, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> So what?  He's not making any money on his bigger audience.  No one wants to buy ads on his show.
> 
> His screw up is costing those who pay his contract.



I'd always heard there were two-kinds of dumb.  Apparently there is three.


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 30, 2012)

Ahhhh, how the left wants him gone.  He's laughing all the way to the bank!!  He should thank Fluke for the extra listeners and advertisers.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 30, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> 'Rush Limbaugh Show' Ratings Up 60% - YouTube
> 
> That's got to hurt.
> 
> ...


Only if you are stupid enough to believe the pathological liar, but then again by his own "word" he's LOST about 50% of his audience, from over 40 million to 22 million!!!

*March 28, 2012*
RUSH:  We haven't lost any audience in this program. * The audience is larger than it's ever been*...  But the advertisers who've really been hurt are the ones who've abandoned here. I just assume everybody understood that. Let me tell you: *We have 22 million people here* who have stopped patronizing these people, stopped patronizing them. It's major in many instances, the harm that has been inflicted.

*May 26, 2011*
RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here.* So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 30, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> 'Rush Limbaugh Show' Ratings Up 60% - YouTube
> 
> That's got to hurt.
> 
> ...



Some sponsors even doubled-down on their advertising commitments.


----------



## Conservative (Mar 30, 2012)

isn't there a ratings organization that tracks this stuff? Wouldn't it be better to check their numbers, as opposed to taking Rush at his word?


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 30, 2012)

Conservative said:


> isn't there a ratings organization that tracks this stuff? Wouldn't it be better to check their numbers, as opposed to taking Rush at his word?


Actually the Pinko Slime Of Politics' word is pretty reliable, as long as you reverse it. So when he says his audience is increasing, you know it's decreasing. He is a Perfect Contrarian Indicator (PCI).


----------



## Decepticon (Mar 30, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> Decepticon said:
> 
> 
> > So what?  He's not making any money on his bigger audience.  No one wants to buy ads on his show.
> ...



Alllright shit for brains...tell me this...

If you hire a guy to deliver ratings, with the idea of selling the audience to your advertising clients, it doesn't matter how big your audience is, if NO ONE is willing to buy your ads.

See how that works?  I mean if you have a solid nugget of shit you think is worth a million dollars...but if you can't sell it....it's not worth a million dollars, is it?

See how an increased audience is worthless without advertisers willing to tap them?
So even if he's not lying about his audience...it doesn't matter. 

Now, do you have anything ELSE you need me to explain to you?


----------



## Conservative (Mar 30, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > Decepticon said:
> ...



and what YOU do not comprehend, Deceptimoron, is that business is business. IF in fact his audience is growing, and IF his ratings are up, then advertisers will see that and advertise. It's a numbers game, plain and simple.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 30, 2012)

Conservative said:


> isn't there a ratings organization that tracks this stuff? Wouldn't it be better to check their numbers, as opposed to taking Rush at his word?


There is the Right-Wing Talkers mag, but even they don't inflate his numbers as much as he does. But a cumm that they use breaks a show into 15 minute segments, so someone listening to his whole 3 hours gets counted 12 times. His real audience is only about 2 million and not all of them are fans. On websites that don't count duplicates he only has 1 million followers and if you assume half his audience does not use a computer you get about 2 million.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Mar 30, 2012)

Its unfair that free speech is tolerated on the airwaves.....................

A fascist "fairness doctrine" is needed to ensure objectivity

It shouldnt be left to the people to decide what they want to listen to, government bureaucrats should help..........lol


----------



## UpAndAbout (Mar 30, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> So what?  He's not making any money on his bigger audience.  No one wants to buy ads on his show.
> 
> His screw up is costing those who pay his contract.



Don't worry your doofus head about it, Jim-Bob.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 30, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > Decepticon said:
> ...



You really don't understand how radio advertising works, huh?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Mar 30, 2012)

Talk Radio is just preaching to the choir, whether it's Rush or Ed Schultz.  So conservative radio has a bigger much choir than the lib radio talking heads.  What exactly does than really mean?
It's a free country, so go ahead choir members, listen away. I have no problem with that.  It's free speech and isn't that what the US is all about?


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 30, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Decepticon said:
> 
> 
> > FuelRod said:
> ...


Except in his time slot his audience is mostly people without jobs, a point he likes to make whenever Obama makes an announcement during his show.

April 14, 2011
RUSH:    In television, primetime is 8 to 11 p.m. Eastern (7 to 10 central).  That's just the way it is.  In the early days of this program -- and, in fact, even before this program -- it was thought that* the middle of the day was the absolute worst time to be an advertiser on radio because the only people listening were people who have no jobs, and what could they afford to buy?  You know, what sponsor could they frequent? *


April 14, 2011
CALLER:  You know, I heard you say that Obama could not have given that speech at a primetime venue.  And I think you're absolutely right about that. * Most of the working class people at two o'clock in the afternoon yesterday were doing their jobs,* I'm sure, and had little if no time to at least digest what he had said.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 30, 2012)

Rush Limbaugh Says Ratings Have Skyrocketed After Fluke Attacks; Opponents Keep Up Pressure (AUDIO)


Rush gave no proof of his claim did he?


----------



## blastoff (Mar 30, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > Decepticon said:
> ...



Where do you guys come up with this stuff that no one is willing to buy ad time with Rush?  I listen to him almost every day and there's no fewer ads now than before this latest lefty wet dream.  Yeah, some jumped off the bandwagon but others stepped right in to fill the voids.  

I know it would be painful for you but tune in and listen for yourselves.  For a show no one's willing to buy ads on you'll hear a hell of a lot of ads.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 30, 2012)

Rush is merely lying YET again


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 30, 2012)

Rush gave no one bit of proof his ratings are up


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 30, 2012)

Fluke got props from Chelsea.

Like she ever had a problem with too much sex.


----------



## regent (Mar 30, 2012)

I have certanly listened to Rush more since the controversy but only to hear him sputter and carry on. He has some comedy potential.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 30, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > 'Rush Limbaugh Show' Ratings Up 60% - YouTube
> ...



lushbo does not allow his true numbers to be published. He insists on being the only one who can know or make public what his true ratings are. The last true figure, which I read a while back, was a scant 11 million. 

I couldn't stand to listen to him but I've read that he said 'from 10% to 60%'.

Huge disconnect between what fatso says and reality. In any event, thanks to his empty-headed dittoheads, he does very well. Even John Boehner kisses his feet.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 30, 2012)

regent said:


> I have certanly listened to Rush more since the controversy but only to hear him sputter and carry on. He has some comedy potential.



All accounts say this "surge" is temporary.

But, he will always have listeners and those listeners will always lie about him just as much as he lies about his subjects. 

Witness, there are still some who believe Ms Fluke wants free birth control and you will never hear the truth from the fat man.

That''s okay though ...He's an "entertainer" so its okay for him to lie. Just like Repub politicians who don't mean for their utterances to be taken as "factual".


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> 'Rush Limbaugh Show' Ratings Up 60% - YouTube
> 
> That's got to hurt.
> 
> ...


I thought the government was going to shut him down.   I guess that was just a scare tactic.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 30, 2012)

blastoff said:


> Decepticon said:
> 
> 
> > FuelRod said:
> ...



Really?  Who were the new sponsors?


----------



## whitehall (Mar 30, 2012)

Libs took a shot at the 1st Amendment and it backfired big time. Media Matters spent millions trying to intimidate radio stations and the mainstream media spent what's left of their credibility trying to silence opposition speech. All it did was to reinvigorate Rush and create more listeners.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Mar 30, 2012)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Its unfair that free speech is tolerated on the airwaves.....................
> 
> A fascist "fairness doctrine" is needed to ensure objectivity
> 
> It shouldnt be left to the people to decide what they want to listen to, government bureaucrats should help..........lol



Great point, the fairness doctrine is nothing but a freedom restricting piece of legislation.

Another thing though, wanting to ban porn on the internet is also a freedom restricing idea coming from a politician.

Both parties are alllll about restricting freedom in the media when it comes to furthering their agenda.  Hypocrisy abound.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## teapartysamurai (Mar 30, 2012)

candycorn said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > 'Rush Limbaugh Show' Ratings Up 60% - YouTube
> ...


 
Well, I know Michelle Malkin's new company "Twitchy" is one.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Mar 30, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> So what? He's not making any money on his bigger audience. No one wants to buy ads on his show.
> 
> His screw up is costing those who pay his contract.


 
You are EXTREMELY WRONG.  In fact two sponsors of those who left BEGGED to come back and Rush told them no.

You libs live in a fantasy land where you think you can hurt Rush.  You can't!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Mar 30, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > 'Rush Limbaugh Show' Ratings Up 60% - YouTube
> ...


 
Notice no links to that.  Why?  Because it's Media Matters and he knows it and doesn't want him to laugh at that obvious point.

Why?  Because we KNOW Media Matters lies.

Nice try.


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


 
*Have proof of this?*


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

Conservative said:


> isn't there a ratings organization that tracks this stuff? Wouldn't it be better to check their numbers, as opposed to taking Rush at his word?


Depends upon the market and time he's ON in that market. But yeah, you're correct.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 30, 2012)

So there are more stupid people in America than I first thought?


----------



## SniperFire (Mar 30, 2012)

The T said:


> *May 26, 2011*
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers. Now, that's not bad. That's almost as many as we have every day here.* So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.


 


That was a quip.  Limbaugh has had measured audience in the low 20 mm a week for many years now. 

Anybody who cares to know the facts knows this.


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> So there are more stupid people in America than I first thought?


Some that still don't understand that they can turn the dial...retune thier receivers if they don't like Limbaugh's brand of speech.

Simple.

But Statists are obsceesed tothe point they have to silence him.


----------



## nitroz (Mar 30, 2012)

Wait... werent liberals supporting rush?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 30, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> So there are more stupid people in America than I first thought?



Yeah, but who wants to talk about Obama voters?


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > *May 26, 2011*
> ...


 
*True*

I'm one of them and Charter 24/7 Member.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 30, 2012)

It makes no sense he would lose his advertisers to any worth while degree. His advertiser know quite well the left will not support them before or after he says what he says. Plus, the majority of the far left don't have much money to spend so its no great loss to them anyway.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 30, 2012)

Every couple/few years, Rush says something which catapults his name onto the front pages.  This is followed by hemophiliac bleeding among the Left's thinner skinned, a few advertisers forgetting to send a check for a couple months, and a prognosis that Limbaugh's show has terminal cancer.

Then everyone's memory is erased not long after, and the cycle begins its couple/few year rotation again.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 30, 2012)

*Tell you what, Rush.  I'll compromise with you and just take off my top if you give me the Pill.*


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> It makes no sense he would lose his advertisers to any worth while degree. His advertiser know quite well the left will not support them before or after he says what he says. Plus, the majority of the far left don't have much money to spend so its no great loss to them anyway.


 
The left is BUTTHURT that thier endeavours as _AirAmerica _[Counter to national Conservative Talk Radio] fail, and have to borrow money to stay afloat until they crash as the aformentioned ultimately did.

Who wants to tune into radio/media where your ideals, your country, Liberty of the individual is trashed 24/7?


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 30, 2012)

g5000 said:


> *Tell you what, Rush.  I'll compromise with you and just take off my top if you give me the Pill.*



The woman is creepy.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 30, 2012)

The T said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > It makes no sense he would lose his advertisers to any worth while degree. His advertiser know quite well the left will not support them before or after he says what he says. Plus, the majority of the far left don't have much money to spend so its no great loss to them anyway.
> ...



So in that case NPR should go to.


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > copsnrobbers said:
> ...


 
NPR/PBS should have gone a long time ago with the advent of Cable, the Internet and other avenues.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 30, 2012)

It comforts the left to think that the attacks on Rush were completely successful and he will be off the air - tomorrow.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> It comforts the left to think that the attacks on Rush were completely successful and he will be off the air - tomorrow.



Not heard anything to that effect.   Have you?


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 30, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > So there are more stupid people in America than I first thought?
> ...



Thanks for proving my point


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 30, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > It comforts the left to think that the attacks on Rush were completely successful and he will be off the air - tomorrow.
> ...



Me neither.  I have known for years that Rush fans are incureable.


----------



## Rozman (Mar 30, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> So what?  He's not making any money on his bigger audience.  No one wants to buy ads on his show.
> 
> His screw up is costing those who pay his contract.



If more people are listening...don't the existing advertisers like that.
How are more people listening a bad thing?


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Decepticon said:
> 
> 
> > So what? He's not making any money on his bigger audience. No one wants to buy ads on his show.
> ...


Because Rush is exposing the Statist Dolts for who they are. HE..._must be silenced_...forget the First Amendment.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 30, 2012)

Fluke wants Jesus Inc to pay for her pills then she lets you nut in her ? Pull out ?

Or she makes you wrap it and the pill ?

Confused face.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 30, 2012)

> Oh Libs this has GOT to hurt. Rush Limbaugh Ratings Up 60% Since Fluke Controversy



Remarkable the OP can be so ignorant, but as a conservative not surprising, to infer ratings are some sort of accurate assessment of public opinion.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2012)

Gee.....if calling a young girl a slut gets you those ratings

Imagine what he has in store for us next week?


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Gee.....if calling a young girl a slut gets you those ratings
> 
> Imagine what he has in store for us next week?


 
He apologized indirectly for going down that path...the _slut_ openly refused the apology.

Don't worry. Rush said he won't travel down the road of Modern Liberalism again.

(Or didn't YOU hear the apology)?


----------



## Intense (Mar 30, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> 'Rush Limbaugh Show' Ratings Up 60% - YouTube
> 
> That's got to hurt.
> 
> ...


----------



## rdean (Mar 30, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> 'Rush Limbaugh Show' Ratings Up 60% - YouTube
> 
> That's got to hurt.
> 
> ...



The kind of people who listen to Rush are not people I would want to know.  So who cares?


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 30, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > Decepticon said:
> ...



Well shit for brains, in his case Limbaugh is the "talent."  Limbaugh owns his network.  His network sells the advertising.  Local stations (and large station groups) buy his program and control a small share of advertising.  If the show was taking on water truly you would see stations and station groups bailing on carrying the program.


----------



## Intense (Mar 30, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Oh Libs this has GOT to hurt. Rush Limbaugh Ratings Up 60% Since Fluke Controversy
> 
> 
> 
> Remarkable the OP can be so ignorant, but as a conservative not surprising, to infer ratings are some sort of accurate assessment of public opinion.



Good one.


----------



## CausingPAIN (Mar 30, 2012)

Sooo&#8230; Being a Hush listener when he was on his TV Hoe! (Have a few friends that were a Rush and or WWF or had addictions to both GEE!). I recall that I could see some of his points, and entertain some of his comment about 35% of the time or less, mostly less. It gives me a insight to how far a greedy 40 million dollar per year Racist, Viagra-Anal-Cum-Discharge-Douche bag like Hush can fall or in this case CHOOSE too.  4 0  m I l l I o n !!!!!!  

Sooo&#8230; I would lie, mislead and use Hush&#8217;s 15 million per week listeners, no maybe like 10 million not really but if it makes me more money I call it to be 25 mil plus per week! Why stop here.  For the stupid sheep that can only live if they get their daily feel good lie&#8217;s and disconnections from non-reality hosts, Hush Limp-Bone, Spawn Insanity and Hen Peck. I will be glad take the cash from these losers. Why the fuck not, it&#8217;s a free open market sell what you can.  I will do it all for 10% of that 4 million per year. I like being entertain by these ignorant losers (sheep and the hosts) more than money, what can I say. Money not everything.

BTW&#8230;Good news my old friends years ago saw what a lair Hush was then and even more now today, (they feel shame when it comes up, truly!) they stopped watching or listening  and dropped the stupid WWF.  (Both are a discount from reality) So, I can say people can learn and grow from being limited in thinking. As we all  are not Racist, Bigots, Anti-Semitism, Homophobes like these EIB and FOX hosts are. But you bring to the market what a market will pay for so see EIB and FOX Hosts.  And we almost all don&#8217;t follow any gods teaching&#8217;s like most of these ignorant loser&#8217;s of this planet do. Speaking for myself I would not have any problem taking less now, 3 million a year and telling these listeners whatever makes them happy so they tune in and  I get paid and would will throw in for free 50 daily Praise the Load.. oops &#8220;LORD&#8221; for these weak minded sheep. As I be whipping my ass with gods good book, as be LMFAOROTH! Like Rush does now in style suckers. Oops mean Sheep!


----------



## Intense (Mar 30, 2012)

rdean said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > 'Rush Limbaugh Show' Ratings Up 60% - YouTube
> ...



At least your approach is a healthy one.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 30, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> 'Rush Limbaugh Show' Ratings Up 60% - YouTube
> 
> That's got to hurt.
> 
> ...



You're right, who would take his word for anything?


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > 'Rush Limbaugh Show' Ratings Up 60% - YouTube
> ...


Whom here but your fellow mindless travellers take _yours?_


----------



## SniperFire (Mar 30, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > *Tell you what, Rush.  I'll compromise with you and just take off my top if you give me the Pill.*
> ...



she looks ....  easy.


----------



## Intense (Mar 30, 2012)

CausingPAIN said:


> Sooo Being a Hush listener when he was on his TV Hoe! (Have a few friends that were a Rush and or WWF or had addictions to both GEE!). I recall that I could see some of his points, and entertain some of his comment about 35% of the time or less, mostly less. It gives me a insight to how far a greedy 40 million dollar per year Racist, Viagra-Anal-Cum-Discharge-Douche bag like Hush can fall or in this case CHOOSE too.  4 0  m I l l I o n !!!!!!
> 
> Sooo I would lie, mislead and use Hushs 15 million per week listeners, no maybe like 10 million not really but if it makes me more money I call it to be 25 mil plus per week! Why stop here.  For the stupid sheep that can only live if they get their daily feel good lies and disconnections from non-reality hosts, Hush Limp-Bone, Spawn Insanity and Hen Peck. I will be glad take the cash from these losers. Why the fuck not, its a free open market sell what you can.  I will do it all for 10% of that 4 million per year. I like being entertain by these ignorant losers (sheep and the hosts) more than money, what can I say. Money not everything.
> 
> BTWGood news my old friends years ago saw what a lair Hush was then and even more now today, (they feel shame when it comes up, truly!) they stopped watching or listening  and dropped the stupid WWF.  (Both are a discount from reality) So, I can say people can learn and grow from being limited in thinking. As we all  are not Racist, Bigots, Anti-Semitism, Homophobes like these EIB and FOX hosts are. But you bring to the market what a market will pay for so see EIB and FOX Hosts.  And we almost all dont follow any gods teachings like most of these ignorant losers of this plant do. Speaking for myself I would not have any problem taking less now, 3 million a year and telling these listeners whatever makes them happy so they tune in and  I get paid and would will throw in for free 50 daily Praise the Load.. oops LORD for these weak minded sheep. As I be whipping my ass with gods good book, as be LMFAOROTH! Like Rush does now in style suckers. Oops mean Sheep!



Did Somebody lose a Sock???

Full Moon Tonight???

Psyche Ward Missing Anyone Note Worthy?


----------



## Intense (Mar 30, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



I think He went too far in trashing her. I think she was pretty disingenuous in her testimony. Unfortunately that does open doors.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

g5000 said:


> Every couple/few years, Rush says something which catapults his name onto the front pages. This is followed by hemophiliac bleeding among the Left's thinner skinned, a few advertisers forgetting to send a check for a couple months, and a prognosis that Limbaugh's show has terminal cancer.
> 
> Then everyone's memory is erased not long after, and the cycle begins its couple/few year rotation again.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 30, 2012)

rdean said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > 'Rush Limbaugh Show' Ratings Up 60% - YouTube
> ...



And I was just gonna invite you to the Rush-Room......

.....darn.


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

Intense said:


> CausingPAIN said:
> 
> 
> > Sooo Being a Hush listener when he was on his TV Hoe! (Have a few friends that were a Rush and or WWF or had addictions to both GEE!). I recall that I could see some of his points, and entertain some of his comment about 35% of the time or less, mostly less. It gives me a insight to how far a greedy 40 million dollar per year Racist, Viagra-Anal-Cum-Discharge-Douche bag like Hush can fall or in this case CHOOSE too. 4 0 m I l l I o n !!!!!!
> ...


 




SOCK FOUND​


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

Rush, as I've said from the very beginning, isn't going anywhere. He is in a class by himself, and nobody, left or right, can touch him in terms of ratings, longevity, or wisdom.

It doesn't matter what the shrieking fascists say...and they are the ones who hate him, make no mistake, he's there, and there he will stay.

Unless one of them takes him out. But I've no doubt he is more than adequately defended from such an occurrence. He's made an empire based on his complete understanding of, and ability to manipulate, the left.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 30, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Oh Libs this has GOT to hurt. Rush Limbaugh Ratings Up 60% Since Fluke Controversy
> 
> 
> 
> Remarkable the OP can be so ignorant, but as a conservative not surprising, to infer ratings are some sort of accurate assessment of public opinion.



Even for you, Torte-boy, this is an unbelievably dumb assessment.


I can just picture you sitting there, grinding your teeth, muttering 'what did I just say????"


Can you do one for Fox News, too?

Pleeeeease!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 30, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> It comforts the left to think that the attacks on Rush were completely successful and he will be off the air - tomorrow.



And, in a related story....

"Keith Olbermann Fired By Current TV; Replaced By Eliot Spitzer"
Keith Olbermann Fired By Current TV; Replaced By Eliot Spitzer



....the guy who fired him is "THE WORST PERSON IN THE WORLD!!!!!"


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > Oh Libs this has GOT to hurt. Rush Limbaugh Ratings Up 60% Since Fluke Controversy
> ...


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Rush, as I've said from the very beginning, isn't going anywhere. He is in a class by himself, and nobody, left or right, can touch him in terms of ratings, longevity, or wisdom.
> 
> It doesn't matter what the shrieking fascists say...and they are the ones who hate him, make no mistake, he's there, and there he will stay.
> 
> Unless one of them takes him out. But I've no doubt he is more than adequately defended from such an occurrence. He's made an empire based on his complete understanding of, and ability to manipulate, the left.


 The left has tried since 1986 to get rid of him where his program originated in Sacremento...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 30, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> Decepticon said:
> 
> 
> > So what?  He's not making any money on his bigger audience.  No one wants to buy ads on his show.
> ...



You can't make shit like this up.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 30, 2012)

The T said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > It makes no sense he would lose his advertisers to any worth while degree. His advertiser know quite well the left will not support them before or after he says what he says. Plus, the majority of the far left don't have much money to spend so its no great loss to them anyway.
> ...



The organized Soros-McChesney-Left Wing movement is incensed that the Right owns radio...and, you are so right about their rage over Air America's flop.

This is the report written by the Center for American Progress, in which you can see the origins of the attack-Limbaught strategy:


The report called  The Structural Imbalance of Political Talk Radio, co-authored by Mark Lloyd. The following from their policy report: http://www.americanprogress.org/issues/2007/06/pdf/talk_radio.pdf

a.	*more than 90 percent of Americans ages 12 or older listen to radio each week, a higher penetration than television, magazines, newspapers, or the Internet. *Americans listened on average to 19 hours of radio per week in 2006*conservative talk radio undeniably dominates the format*91 percent of the total weekday talk radio programming is conservative, and 9 percent is progressive


The Fluke-slut comment was merely the vehicle.

And the plot has failed.


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


 
Deany would have been suited to the EIB _Nap Room_. Rush got rid of it after his site was revamped. Too bad. Deany would have loved it. It was lead by John F'ing Kerry.  (He served in Viet Nam you know)


----------



## bayoubridge (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't know, republicans think that the entire planet hangs on rush's and FOX's every word. FOX may be the #1 "news" station on cable news but that does not translate into the majority by any stretch. FOX and rush freaks are only a small segment of the population...no matter how much that hurts!


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

bayoubridge said:


> I don't know, republicans think that the entire planet hangs on rush's and FOX's every word. FOX may be the #1 "news" station on cable news but that does not translate into the majority by any stretch. FOX and rush freaks are only a small segment of the population...no matter how much that hurts!


 
Project much?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't watch Fox.

And I don't listen to Rush except once in a blue moon.


----------



## bayoubridge (Mar 30, 2012)

The T said:


> bayoubridge said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, republicans think that the entire planet hangs on rush's and FOX's every word. FOX may be the #1 "news" station on cable news but that does not translate into the majority by any stretch. FOX and rush freaks are only a small segment of the population...no matter how much that hurts!
> ...



Stupid response. But I would never expect anything less from you.


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I don't watch Fox.
> 
> And I don't listen to Rush except once in a blue moon.


 
I'm All IN. Look at FOX once in awhile...Charter member Rush 24/7...Neal Boortz, Laura Ingraham, Glenn Beck (Member GBTV), Michael Savage, Rusty Humphries, Monica Crowley, George Noory and others...


----------



## bayoubridge (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I don't watch Fox.
> 
> And I don't listen to Rush except once in a blue moon.




Tell it to someone who doesn't know any better.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol..I used to listen to them all a lot more when I traveled for work and when my work kept me plugged in but anymore I don't even have cable, and I don't have an opportunity to listen to talk radio anymore.

I remember when Rush had a TV show...and it was good, while it lasted...


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

bayoubridge said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't watch Fox.
> ...


 
I imagine you listen more to that stuff than I do.


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Lol..I used to listen to them all a lot more when I traveled for work and when my work kept me plugged in but anymore I don't even have cable, and I don't have an opportunity to listen to talk radio anymore.
> 
> I remember when Rush had a TV show...and it was good, while it lasted...


 
I have several tapes of his TV endeavour saved for posterity.


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

bayoubridge said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubridge said:
> ...


Then WHY did you answer dumbass?


----------



## Intense (Mar 30, 2012)

Face it, he is good at what he does, and his best format is Radio. It's hard work and talent, not luck. Agree or disagree, he has good instinct. He may misstep, but that does not take away from his ability.


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

Intense said:


> Face it, he is good at what he does, and his best format is Radio. It's hard work and talent, not luck. Agree or disagree, he has good instinct. He may misstep, but that does not take away from his ability.


 
Is what it is. Some don't want him on the same planet...


----------



## bayoubridge (Mar 30, 2012)

The T said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't watch Fox.
> ...




Wow! That's all I have to say. Is it against the rule to save something like this?


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 30, 2012)

Pub dupes!! I am shocked! NOT!


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Pub dupes!! I am shocked! NOT!


 
Someday YOU will realize your ship was sunk a long time ago...and you exist here as a ghost.


----------



## CausingPAIN (Mar 30, 2012)

Intense said:


> Face it, he is good at what he does, and his best format is Radio. It's hard work and talent, not luck. Agree or disagree, he has good instinct. He may misstep, but that does not take away from his ability.




 So hitler, saddam and bush, can't take away from their ability to fuck over the people for power and money. Ok, Hush you have an ability to sell your sole and can careless about the future of the world for money, how is that talent and its the ones writing the checks to Husk BTW? Its a show that needs to make money. by spewing hate and fear thinking to ones that follow this crap, for profit now that talent! And glad they are so few and will slowly die away (even faster when the fat head fuck has his heart attack what will they do, and will the suicide rate spike for the year?) as people truly can get to facts and truth these days and that keep the sick types in check that banner Hush.    

So lets get a head start on who will replace this clown, that would be fun. BTW have you ever gone to a bar and spotted a Hush listener and started chatting with them?
Have some fun with them even buy them a few drinks
stroke their Hush passion, lie to them make or even expanded on wrong facts to them and get them spewing hate and video record it.. sweet. And a fun night!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 30, 2012)

CausingPAIN said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Face it, he is good at what he does, and his best format is Radio. It's hard work and talent, not luck. Agree or disagree, he has good instinct. He may misstep, but that does not take away from his ability.
> ...



You have an active fantasy life.


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

CausingPAIN said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Face it, he is good at what he does, and his best format is Radio. It's hard work and talent, not luck. Agree or disagree, he has good instinct. He may misstep, but that does not take away from his ability.
> ...


 
_I dually NOTE your comparison here...when there isn't but between Saddam and HITLER._

_The rest of your yaksqueeze is thrown out._


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 30, 2012)

Rush does say what his fans want to hear.


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Rush does say what his fans want to hear.


 
Rush DOES what Rush wants to do as HE OWNS his Network.

Learn it, Know it, Live It.


----------



## CausingPAIN (Mar 30, 2012)

The T said:


> CausingPAIN said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



All I name only spew hate and fear as Rushy too! As rushy has limited followers for life and will only be a talk show to ignorant sheep as the master stroker... so yes rush is less deadly but you dont need to be dead, walking dead are funny


----------



## The T (Mar 30, 2012)

CausingPAIN said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > CausingPAIN said:
> ...


 
Really Gracie? ^^This from someone that probably doesn't listen to Rush, or takes the cue from Media Matters and George Soros like a good soldier with no mind of his own.

Good form, I must say. You parrot well.


----------



## starcraftzzz (Mar 30, 2012)

What hurts is that republicans think sexism is a good thing


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2012)

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Gee.....if calling a young girl a slut gets you those ratings
> ...



Did his sponsors hear the apology?  That is who it was directed to


----------



## bayoubridge (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> bayoubridge said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...




 I travel through two counties daily (job) and sometimes I listen to music, rush, hannity, levin and a local glenn beck wannabe. Gives me a good idea what y'all are talking about when you post.


----------



## CausingPAIN (Mar 30, 2012)

The T said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Rush does say what his fans want to hear.
> ...


So Clear Channel 400 mil contract to EIB network no with rush? EIB has no network? I found the EIB network | Facebook page but no network. Can you be thinking OWN! the Oprah Winfrey Network.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 30, 2012)

Conservative said:


> isn't there a ratings organization that tracks this stuff? Wouldn't it be better to check their numbers, as opposed to taking Rush at his word?



Nothing other than Limbaugh's say-so.  Yikes.


----------



## CausingPAIN (Mar 30, 2012)

The T said:


> CausingPAIN said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



So wrong but that ok!, and yes you parrot well. As reality is on my side that rush is the face that you hide behind. Get some balls man...


----------



## freedombecki (Mar 30, 2012)

CausingPAIN said:


> All I name only spew hate and fear as Rushy too! As rushy has limited followers for life and will only be a talk show to ignorant sheep as the master stroker... so yes rush is less deadly but you dont need to be dead, walking dead are funny


The American people don't care to be called "ignorant sheep." That's probably just one of the reasons they like Rush. He thinks other people are important; he calls cads out on the carpet for public scrutiny; and he encourages good citizenship in matters of state.

The free press is getting under your nails, perhaps?


----------



## Intense (Mar 30, 2012)

CausingPAIN said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Face it, he is good at what he does, and his best format is Radio. It's hard work and talent, not luck. Agree or disagree, he has good instinct. He may misstep, but that does not take away from his ability.
> ...



Hitler ans Saddam were both Despots. Bush was not. Rush is not. I'm guessing English is your second Language, and that The USA is not where you were born. Do you cross dress when you make your Videos??? Repeat after me...."Fuck Totalitarianism". Here is a new word for you.....Soul. You do not feed it by forcing others to your will. You feed it by serving Justice and Truth, through Prayer and Fasting.


----------



## Intense (Mar 30, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> CausingPAIN said:
> 
> 
> > All I name only spew hate and fear as Rushy too! As rushy has limited followers for life and will only be a talk show to ignorant sheep as the master stroker... so yes rush is less deadly but you dont need to be dead, walking dead are funny
> ...



CausingPain is into mindless insurrection, nothing more.


----------



## freedombecki (Mar 30, 2012)

bayoubridge said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubridge said:
> ...


Funny, I listen to none of the above. It could be conservatives look alike to you online because our adherence to constitutional issues and admiration for those who do right causes us to draw similar conclusions about any given event. Most of us have fought to save a business, fought for the Constitution, fought obstacles to get charitable organizations funding for helping other people who need to receive assistance, sustenance, or counseling or other help. We're realists, and it's not easy to fool a person with a calculator in his or her hand, determining if a proposal is fiscally a possibility or isn't.


----------



## Too Tall (Mar 31, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Gee.....if calling a young girl a slut gets you those ratings
> 
> Imagine what he has in store for us next week?



Most sane people don't call a 30 year old adult woman a young girl.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 31, 2012)

lol, Limbaugh's web site's front page has one advertiser on it,

Tax Resolution Services...

...a company that gets this kind of reviews:

Ripoff Report | Tax Resolution Services | Complaint Review: 582590


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 31, 2012)

The T said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Rush does say what his fans want to hear.
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 31, 2012)

Ratings up 60%? LMAO........more k00k losing!!!


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 31, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


Again, these mindless drones are programmed to block out everything that exposes their MessiahRushie as the worthless lying America-hating scum he is as coming from MediaMatters or some other "Lib" website. I don't post the links for a few reasons, 1 I don't want to send traffic to his site, 2 I know you mindless boobs will say it came from some Lib site and 3 I shows just how lazy and incapable of thinking or doing anything for themselves DittoNutzies are. I also like to challenge you morons to link to the Lib site that you say I got the quote from knowing you can't! 

All you lazy saps have to do is take the quote and put it in quotation marks and then google it to not only find the link to the Pinko Slime of Politics' web site, but also find every other web site that used the same quote. Of course, if you had the drive and intelligence to do that you would not be a lazy mindless CON$erviNutzi!!!

https://www.google.com/search?q="We...official&prmd=imvns&filter=0&biw=1188&bih=764


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 31, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > *May 26, 2011*
> ...


Anytime the pathological liar is caught in a lie by his own words the DittoNutzis are programmed to mindlessly parrot that it was a joke, sarcasm, satire, illustrating the absurd by being absurd, etc.

Of course, deep down in your soul you knew your MessiahRushie was still lying even if that quote was a "quip" which is why you deliberately left out the other quote!! If the pathological liar has been claiming low 20 million listeners for years, as you have just admitted, then he has either been lying about the size of his audience for all those years or he's now lying about his newly grown by 60% audience of 22 million being the largest it has ever been!!!

March 28, 2012
RUSH:  We haven't lost any audience in this program.  *The audience is larger than it's ever been*...  But the advertisers who've really been hurt are the ones who've abandoned here. I just assume everybody understood that. Let me tell you: *We have 22 million people here* who have stopped patronizing these people, stopped patronizing them. It's major in many instances, the harm that has been inflicted.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 31, 2012)

It's a big victory for Limbaugh, but it's an even bigger victory for Free Speech.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 31, 2012)

I suppose in this crowd it's useless to point out that Limbaugh didn't even say that his ratings were up 60%.


----------



## The T (Mar 31, 2012)

paulitician said:


> It's a big victory for Limbaugh, but it's an even bigger victory for Free Speech.


 
And that's what has these Statist creeps upset.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 31, 2012)

The T said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


A charter 24/7 member is a SUCKER stupid enough to pay for worthless lies. 

His audience has not been "measured" in the low 20 millions since Clinton. Presently it is measured at 15 million by the Right-Wing Talkers Mag., so you know it is inflated as much as CON$erviNutzis can possibly inflate it, and that's a 30% loss.

November 10, 2010
RUSH:  I'm in the broadcasting business, just as they are.  They might want to say they're in the journalism business, the news business, and in a way they are, but even though they're cable, they're broadcasters.  I mean there are certain skill sets that you have to succeed at, and if you don't, you're gone. * If this program lost 20% of the audience I'd be gone.  I would take myself away. *


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 31, 2012)

Intense said:


> CausingPAIN said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...


The worst Despots think they are "benevolent dictators" 

March 30, 2012
RUSH:  I am a benevolent dictator.


----------



## The T (Mar 31, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...


Nice chart Edith...too bad it's out of date and doesn't address the topic.


----------



## bayoubridge (Mar 31, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> bayoubridge said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Give it a rest. You guys didn't start giving a crap about the Constitution and the debt until you were told to after losing in 2008. Nothing at all on those lines during the bush years where they spent us into oblivion and where billions went missing in Iraq and were never accounted for. 700,000,000.00 in funds went missing from FEMA and was never accounted for. Not one word about spending and the debt back then. Like 5 year olds, take no responsibility and always blame what you did on others. You might want to help others but your party leaders are only interested in helping oil companies and the wealthy. Give billions in more tax breaks to them and pay for it by hurting the middle class and the poor. You cheer them on all the way.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 31, 2012)

This thread is comparable to the story that Carbonite was on the ropes because they dumped Limbaugh, aka, horseshit.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 31, 2012)

Amazing on this forum how the name "RUSH" makes the k00ks go even more mental. This guy so fucks these people up. Every single thread goes nuclear with the k00ks falling all over themselves with hyper-anger.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 31, 2012)

The T said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


It is the most recent one on their site and it is relevant as it shows what a liar he is, rather than "take himself away" after losing more than 20% of his audience, he simply lies that his audience is growing, problem solved and 99.7% accuracy rating preserved.

Drive-By Media Inflate Importance of Miniscule
Liberal Groups, Marginalize Huge EIB Audience
*June 14, 2007*
RUSH:  I'm telling you, it's the same thing with this stupid bunch of idiots, the Center for Science and the Public Interest.  It's probably three idiots -- three anorexic, pallid idiots -- and they claim to represent the entire health industry, or they're given that kind of weight.  Meantime,* this audience is 22 million* -- and we're learning, by the way,* it's even larger than that.*  I can't give away trade secrets, but there's a revolutionary new way that radio ratings are being taken, and it's been tested in a couple cities and we're finding in Philadelphia, the "cume" is twice what we thought it was.  It's going to be awhile before they roll this out into all of the markets that are rated.  But* it's going to be even more than 22 million people. *


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 31, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...





LOL.........knew nobody watched Ed Schultz. Nobody listens to him either.


----------



## Intense (Mar 31, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > CausingPAIN said:
> ...



You are obviously not to up on Sarcasm, Chump.


----------



## The T (Mar 31, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


 
Your jealousy precedes you Edith.


----------



## Full-Auto (Mar 31, 2012)

bayoubridge said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubridge said:
> ...


Spare us your idiocy, and thats what it is....................

I bet you think GWs poll numbers were because they only polled democrats.  IDIOT...........


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 31, 2012)

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...


I guess you missed the laughing emoticon, champ. 

Mar 8, 2012
RUSH:  I'm the dictator. There is no First Amendment here, except for me.

Apr 16, 2009
RUSH:  I'm a benevolent dictator.

Apr 13, 2009 
RUSH:  I'm a benevolent dictator.

Mar 19, 2008 
RUSH:  I am a benevolent dictator

Nov 11, 2007 
RUSH:  I'm a "benevolent dictator."

May 7, 2007
RUSH:  I act as benevolent dictator and in total control

Dec 12, 2006
RUSH:  Your benevolent dictator

May 9, 2005
RUSH:  I'm a benevolent dictator


----------



## Full-Auto (Mar 31, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Is it the doing good part that is pissing you off?


----------



## The T (Mar 31, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...


 
Rush has tweaked Edith off the scale.


----------



## Full-Auto (Mar 31, 2012)

The T said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



the idiots need to keep websters on hand at all times. Their confusion as to definitions needs a great deal of work.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 31, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



I was fat and happy once. Go Rush!


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 31, 2012)

The T said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


When their MessiahRushie is caught in a lie, even ignoring the over 40 million audience size lie, DittoNutzis are programmed to attack the messenger who dares to expose them to the truth. The pathological liar claimed he had MORE than 22 million listeners back in 2007 and today claims that his 22 million now is more than his MORE than 22 million back then. 

*March 28, 2012*
RUSH:  We haven't lost any audience in this program. * The audience is larger than it's ever been*...  But the advertisers who've really been hurt are the ones who've abandoned here. I just assume everybody understood that. Let me tell you: We have* 22 million people* here who have stopped patronizing these people, stopped patronizing them. It's major in many instances, the harm that has been inflicted.


----------



## bayoubridge (Mar 31, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> bayoubridge said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 31, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Do you want to compare notes? Take a look at the Main Stream Media and tell me they're not a bunch of fucking liars and deceivers. Those pricks totally ignore truths everyday while spewing vile hate and lies.  Not my opinion. Its fact and undeniable.


----------



## Full-Auto (Mar 31, 2012)

bayoubridge said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubridge said:
> ...


----------



## The T (Mar 31, 2012)

bayoubridge said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubridge said:
> ...


 
Fixed...


----------



## The T (Mar 31, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> bayoubridge said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 31, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> This thread is comparable to the story that Carbonite was on the ropes because they dumped Limbaugh, aka, horseshit.


Exactly, Carbonite lost 55% of its value while advertising with the Pinko Slime of Politics, and is up 16% since dropping the Doctor of Duplicity!

March 28, 2012
RUSH:   But* the advertisers who've really been hurt are the ones who've abandoned here. I just assume everybody understood that.* Let me tell you: *We have 22 million people* here who have stopped patronizing these people, stopped patronizing them. *It's major in many instances, the harm that has been inflicted*.


----------



## The T (Mar 31, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


 
Objectivity in the media doesn't exist...so many confuse Rush with being a journalist...or was that titular head of the RNC...entertainer? Maybe one daythey will make up thier minds as they try to silence him in the meantime?


----------



## bayoubridge (Mar 31, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> bayoubridge said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...


----------



## The T (Mar 31, 2012)

bayoubridge said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubridge said:
> ...


 
And you know how NOT to use the quote function. I fixed it for you _again._


----------



## Liability (Mar 31, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> So what?  He's not making any money on his bigger audience.  No one wants to buy ads on his show.
> 
> His screw up is costing those who pay his contract.



Making your shit up is your hallmark, derpoconartist.

But for a refreshing change of pace, it would be fun to see you even ATTEMPT to support (factually and with sources and links) the crap you just tried to spew.


----------



## bayoubridge (Mar 31, 2012)

The T said:


> bayoubridge said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...




You're the coolest, OK. Now stop following me.


----------



## The T (Mar 31, 2012)

bayoubridge said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > And you know how NOT to use the quote function. I fixed it for you _again._
> ...


 
Not following YOU...just cleaning up your mess while following this thread.


----------



## Big Fitz (Mar 31, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Takes more than a slutty 30 year old feminist coed to bring him down.
> 
> 
> LOL


If that could have worked, he'd have been done in back in the 80's with how bad the NAGs hate him


----------



## teapartysamurai (Mar 31, 2012)

I told everyone.  Libs would argue we can't trust what Rush says about his ratings.

But we do know these three things.

A)  Rush IS Number one in talk radio.  

B)  Libs claimed Rush would be gone by the end of the "Slut" week.

C)  Rush is STILL HERE, and isn't going anywhere!

I told you libs.  You can't get rid of Rush.  The ONLY thing that would get rid of Rush is convincing all 20 million of his listeners to STOP LISTENING and YOU CAN'T DO THAT.  

It's still a free country and people can still choose to listen to what they want. 

I know you little Hitler/Stalins want to change that but you haven't yet, and you won't be able to as long as people like Rush are around.

Feel the burn of your own frustration while I laugh myself silly at ya!


----------



## kaz (Mar 31, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> Some of you IDIOT LIBS on this board were predicitng that Rush was done.  Gone!  Finito!
> 
> And he's still here, doing fine, and ADDING sponsors.
> 
> The libs war to get rid of Rush fell as flat as all their other astroturf efforts



Well, there are two groups of people who listen to Rush.  People who don't care that he's not politically correct, and people who listen to him in order to be offended by his lack of political correctness.

These incidents grow both those groups.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 31, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



That's the stupidest thing I've ever read, Each station, the advertisers and Arbitron know exactly how many listeners are listening. Do you think Limbaugh can prevent rating numbers being released? Does he own Arbitron and every local station that needs numbers to base their costs to advertisers?

You are lying just as you accuse Limbaugh of doing.


----------



## CausingPAIN (Mar 31, 2012)

The T said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



You know what I like about this chart! This very small 15 million group that only have the top 
4 spot as a source to control their internal struggles with hates and bigoted views. Points out  a very
slow and painful death of the kind. What will be the future when the top 4 are gone? WOW!
tick! tick! tick! I see real deep pain, cool..


----------



## The T (Mar 31, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Takes more than a slutty 30 year old feminist coed to bring him down.
> ...


 
Yep...or the attack from Dingy Harry Reid sending a signed letter to Clear Channel...


----------



## The T (Mar 31, 2012)

CausingPAIN said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


 
Real Bigots always try to cover thier tracks while denying freedom of speech to others in a ploy of _perceived_ bigotry on thier part.


----------



## Cammmpbell (Mar 31, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> 'Rush Limbaugh Show' Ratings Up 60% - YouTube
> 
> That's got to hurt.
> 
> ...



LMAO!!  The only ones listening to him are the 30% of the country who are dyed in the wool right wing conservative assholes. Why would any of them tune him out for saying something they agree with


----------



## Liability (Mar 31, 2012)

Cammmpbell said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > 'Rush Limbaugh Show' Ratings Up 60% - YouTube
> ...




As is so frequently the case, Dummbell, you are wrong.

We get reports from LOTS of you idiot libs about things said by Rush ALL the time.

You are a very dense hack.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Mar 31, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> *Oh Libs this has GOT to hurt. Rush Limbaugh Ratings Up 60% Since Fluke Controversy*


Yeah.....he's doin'......



> ....*JUST FINE**!!!!!*














 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## paperview (Mar 31, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 31, 2012)

Rush would eat a Bush turd if there was enough money in it


----------



## The T (Mar 31, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Rush would eat a Bush turd if there was enough money in it


 
I'm convinced...YOU are just sick in thought and heart...


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 31, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Rush would eat a Bush turd if there was enough money in it



And your fucking nuts no matter where you spew your racism, hate and stupidity.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 31, 2012)

Rush is a money whore.

did he EVER produced anything to Prove his claims of soaring ratings?


----------



## The T (Mar 31, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Rush is a money whore.
> 
> did he EVER produced anything to Prove his claims of soaring ratings?


 
Even thought processes are production...and his processes are hightly sought after to encourage commerce by endorsement(s).

Imagine that? 

Envy much?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 31, 2012)

For his ratings to go up 60%, his audience would have had to have gone from 15 million to 24 million in a couple weeks.

That claim earns him a hearty L O L.


----------



## Cammmpbell (Mar 31, 2012)

Liability said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Yeah Right. Like you pricks ever watch Keith Olbermann or Rachel Maddow. The networks do that shit....not the viewers.


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 1, 2012)

Cammmpbell said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Cammmpbell said:
> ...



I don't think anyone watches Olbermann or Maddow, in fact Olbermann was fired. That is going to piss off his audience, both of them.


----------



## Cammmpbell (Apr 1, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


And...........like I said nobody listens to Lush Rambo except dyed in the wool Right Wing Conservative Pricks. Why would they.....all he does is tell lies and insult people.


----------



## midcan5 (Apr 1, 2012)

The fascinating thing about Limbaugh is what he says about America. It doesn't matter what your ideologically leanings are, or your party affiliations, this man rants nonsense day in and day out and millions listen. Anyone who accepts this level of dialogue as conversation, be it entertainment or commentary needs help. Imagine sitting in a room with him talking and you realize Sartre was right. What does it say about a nation that listens to this guy, and what does it say about those who defend his nonsense. Idiots are easy to find no need to defend them. 


Below is commentary on Limbaugh, take it for what it is worth. Argue with the author's point of view if you disagree. 

Rush, Newspeak and Fascism: An exegesis

Rush Limbaugh&#8217;s Fascist Perception of Reality by Leland W. Ruble « www.freethoughtperspective.net

"Mr. Limbaugh simply babbled on and on about how the liberals just hate the country, all the while he continues to defend the record of George W. Bush... One would actually think that if Rush Limbaugh looked critically at the Bush presidency, he could only conclude that a liberal had just departed office."  Campaign For Liberty &mdash; The Fascism of Rush Limbaugh


----------



## Cammmpbell (Apr 1, 2012)

midcan5 said:


> The fascinating thing about Limbaugh is what he says about America. It doesn't matter what your ideologically leanings are, or your party affiliations, this man rants nonsense day in and day out and millions listen. Anyone who accepts this level of dialogue as conversation, be it entertainment or commentary needs help. Imagine sitting in a room with him talking and you realize Sartre was right. What does it say about a nation that listens to this guy, and what does it say about those who defend his nonsense. Idiots are easy to find no need to defend them.
> 
> 
> Below is commentary on Limbaugh, take it for what it is worth. Argue with the author's point of view if you disagree.
> ...



Yes......millions do listen. There are about 60-70 million Republicans in this country. Even if half of them listen to Rambo that's many millions.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Rush is a money whore.
> 
> did he EVER produced anything to Prove his claims of soaring ratings?


 
Yeah, he's on 600 radio stations across the country, because his only listeners are Michigan militia.

You just keep telling yourself that.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 1, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> For his ratings to go up 60%, his audience would have had to have gone from 15 million to 24 million in a couple weeks.
> 
> That claim earns him a hearty L O L.


 
I think we see the LOL.

Besides which, you can't read.  That's not what Rush said.  Read the transcript.  He SAID in some markets he's up 10%, some 50% and some 60%.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 1, 2012)

Cammmpbell said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Cammmpbell said:
> ...


 
Olbermann was fired!  Don't you keep up with the news?  And I would LOVE for you lib idiots to try and compare Maddow's ratings to Rush.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 1, 2012)

Cammmpbell said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Cammmpbell said:
> ...


 
Yeah, keep repeating that mantra about Rush while sticking your fingers in your ears.  Maybe then reality won't seep through.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 1, 2012)

midcan5 said:


> The fascinating thing about Limbaugh is what he says about America. It doesn't matter what your ideologically leanings are, or your party affiliations, this man rants nonsense day in and day out and millions listen. Anyone who accepts this level of dialogue as conversation, be it entertainment or commentary needs help. Imagine sitting in a room with him talking and you realize Sartre was right. What does it say about a nation that listens to this guy, and what does it say about those who defend his nonsense. Idiots are easy to find no need to defend them.
> 
> 
> Below is commentary on Limbaugh, take it for what it is worth. Argue with the author's point of view if you disagree.
> ...


 
In OTHER WORDS, there has to be something "wrong" with the country if they listen to Rush and not every word that drops from Obama's mouth.


----------



## Liability (Apr 1, 2012)

Cammmpbell said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Cammmpbell said:
> ...



Dummmbell.  We had not discussed whether anybody watches Madcow or watched Olberdouche.  Your deft hand at deflection is actually quite plodding, heavy, obvious and yet -- transparent.

Anyway, if you want to change subjects, that's fine.  Let's do that.   But first, let's stick with the prior topic:

Since I have demonstrated that it is *not* just conservatives who faithfully listen to Rush, YOUR contention was shown to be erroneous.

Admit it, you senile dishonest old twit.

Then we can proceed to discuss how or why ANYbody would watch Rachel Madcow.


----------



## Intense (Apr 1, 2012)

Liability said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Try using the Mute Function on your Remote.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 1, 2012)

For me, and I'm just one person, I tuned in because of the controversy.  Which is probably similar to a lot of people.


----------



## Intense (Apr 1, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> For me, and I'm just one person, I tuned in because of the controversy.  Which is probably similar to a lot of people.



I think even Rush understands that.


----------



## Cammmpbell (Apr 1, 2012)

Intense said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Cammmpbell said:
> ...


o to some warm, quiet, dark room and phuck yourself


----------



## Intense (Apr 1, 2012)

Cammmpbell said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



So you are in one of your more Anti Social moods today Cammmpbell??? Nothing personal Dude. Do try to calm down the voices.


----------



## kaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Rush would eat a Bush turd if there was enough money in it



So would you


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 1, 2012)

Cammmpbell said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Cammmpbell said:
> ...



And you'd be wrong, I have liberal relatives that listen to Rush all the time, they say they want to know what the enemy is thinking.


----------



## Intense (Apr 1, 2012)

kaz said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Rush would eat a Bush turd if there was enough money in it
> ...



I think Rush is more of a Man than that.


----------



## Intense (Apr 1, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Yep. Sometimes they even call in. Front of the line.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 1, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Rush is a money whore.
> ...


He's on 600 radio stations because CON$ervoFascists own the stations and he is paid to read his GOP scripts.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 1, 2012)

Intense said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Cammmpbell said:
> ...


And you are stupid enough to believe that lie!!!!
Every time I've gotten through to challenge him on his lies, I've been screened out! That's why he has a call screener, to prevent Libs from making him look bad, which I have shown on this board is piss easy to do.
Your MessiahRushie is afraid of little old me! 

February 25, 2010
RUSH:   [8 minutes and 52 seconds into the rant]   Here's Obama, he actually said, (paraphrasing) *"I don't count my time because I'm the president. * The time I speak doesn't count because I'm the president."  You know, Mitch McConnell said, (paraphrasing) "Hey, you know what?  You guys are not giving us a fair shake on the time."

RUSH:  [14 minutes and 3 seconds into the rant] * I could go on for the next 20 minutes without repeating myself in doing analysis*, but I think, folks, that this is backfiring on these people.  The Republicans have been short-changed on time, and the president says, (paraphrasing) *"I don't count my time because I'm president,* you know, I won.  I don't count my time."


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 1, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> For me, and I'm just one person, I tuned in because of the controversy.  Which is probably similar to a lot of people.


And similar to a lot of people, they tune out after they heard him call women he disagrees with "NAGS" and "Nazis" confirming everything negative they heard about him. He can never hold an audience drawn to his controversy!


----------



## Intense (Apr 1, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



You appear envious of his Manhood. I can understand why you might get screened out though. Incoherence. Try calling Mark Levin, he is more tolerant of of people with your kind of disability.


----------



## Intense (Apr 1, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZzKUt4OtE8]In A Yugo - Paul Shanklin - YouTube[/ame]
In A Yugo - Paul Shanklin


----------



## Intense (Apr 1, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QFwso2gTTM]Democrats on an Escalator Full Version - YouTube[/ame]
Democrats on an Escalator Full Version


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 1, 2012)

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...


Notice how the DittoNutzies have to make everything personal because they can't compete in the arena of ideas!!!!


----------



## Intense (Apr 1, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



You don't think that your attacks on Rush are not Personal Attacks on Rush??? Really??? 

Good One.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 1, 2012)

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...


No more personal than his attacks on people he disagrees with, after all, the pathological liar claims to be a Christian, so I merely give the Pinko Slime of Politics a taste of the Golden Rule!

September 20, 2007
RUSH:    Now, I'm focusing on Christianity because I am one


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 1, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Limbaugh himself constantly rants about how liberals dominate the media,

so by his own contention, liberals are better than conservatives at being successful in the media business.


----------



## Intense (Apr 1, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Except for Talk Radio, yes. It's like Nepotism, only based on Ideology. Like Minded Idiots, swarming out of the Indoctrination Centers. You know, like how you got your Career Started.  

Actually I think he is so popular, because of Effort and Natural Talent.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 1, 2012)

Intense said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


It's true that lying takes talent, but your MessiahRushie claims his talent for lying is on loan from Gawd'da.

*Any fool can tell the truth,* but it requires a man of some sense to know how to lie well.
    Samuel Butler


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Apr 1, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> So what?  He's not making any money on his bigger audience.  No one wants to buy ads on his show.
> 
> His screw up is costing those who pay his contract.



And he still makes more money than Air America, eh comrade?

Oh and dont talk to your boy Olbermann, I hear he doesnt like the little people to speak.


----------



## Liability (Apr 1, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Decepticon said:
> 
> 
> > So what?  He's not making any money on his bigger audience.  No one wants to buy ads on his show.
> ...



Olberdouche wants to sue algore.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Apr 1, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



yeah your so right. I mean Christians shouldn't defend themselves or even mock others. I must have missed that in the Bible.
As for lying and hypocrisy, I think liberals are awesome at it. I mean who else can get their supporters to back a law of thousands of pages, that noone has read. I'll tell you what send me money and I'll send ya something real nice back, ok?


----------



## Intense (Apr 1, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Rush is not My Obsession, though He does appear to be Yours. Obvious you can't beat Him on Discourse, so that leaves you back stabbing and Character Assassination. You have nothing credible, which is why you have not been able to silence Him all of these Decades. You are shooting Blanks, Sparky.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 1, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...


Just because CON$ are too lazy to read it does not mean no one has read it. But I love how CON$, who admit they have never read it, know what it says!!!


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 1, 2012)

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...


Obviously your MessiahRushie and his call screener think I would annihilate him because he is AFRAID to discuss anything with me and end up eating his own words!

To the wicked, everything serves as pretext.
Voltaire

March 19, 2008
RUSH:    But* two wrongs don't make a right.*

May 6, 2008
RUSH:   * Operation Chaos is balance to all of the fraud that is being committed throughout our electoral process. * George Soros is tampering with our electoral process with a huge multibillion-dollar fortune.  MoveOn.org is tampering with vast fundraising tentacles.  The unions... I mean, who doesn't "tamper" with elections, if you want to get right down to it?  *Everybody tampers with elections because they're trying to influence the outcome.  But I'm not a tamperer. *

May 9, 2008
RUSH:   *Operation Chaos involves Republican operatives tampering in*, messing around with, having fun in, *Democrat elections*


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Apr 1, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



yeah I'm sure he's scared you'll read him your list of talking points like(in caveman)

Foxnews is bad
Right wingers are racist
rightwingers pollute
rightwingers hate poor people


Did I miss anything?


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 2, 2012)

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...


Do you mean like your MessiahRushie did with Fluke when he said she was having so much sex it was a wonder she could walk???
The Golden Rule is a bitch, isn't it!

March 1, 2012
RUSH:  She's having so much sex it's amazing she can still walk


----------



## yidnar (Apr 2, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> So what?  He's not making any money on his bigger audience.  No one wants to buy ads on his show.
> 
> His screw up is costing those who pay his contract.


the bigger the audience the more  attractive to advertisers ...its how the game is played !!! DUMB ASS !!


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 2, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...


Actually my talking point is to ask if he ever gets tired of lying. It must be very boring to habitually lie to such a gullible audience.


----------



## theunbubba (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## American_Jihad (May 16, 2012)

*Rush pits Bill Clinton against Obama *​
5/16/12 By MJ LEE


Rush Limbaugh on Wednesday pitted Bill Clinton against President Barack Obama, saying the former president was undercutting Obama big time by suggesting that taxing wealthy Americans alone  as the Buffett Rule proposes  wont fix the economy.

It was Clinton that called Obama an amateur, Limbaugh said, referring to an account in a new, unauthorized Obama biography. So now hes out there attacking the Buffett Rule. Hes attacking Obamas class envy.

Read more: Rush pits Bill Clinton against Obama - MJ Lee - POLITICO.com



​


----------



## bodecea (May 16, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> 'Rush Limbaugh Show' Ratings Up 60% - YouTube
> 
> That's got to hurt.
> 
> ...



#1.  Train wrecks are eyecatching.

#2.  Says a great deal about his audience.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 16, 2012)

bodecea said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > 'Rush Limbaugh Show' Ratings Up 60% - YouTube
> ...



#1 MSNBC is a train wreck.......and nobody watches that.

#2 Yeah, it sure is big.


----------



## Salt Jones (May 16, 2012)

It's good for racist white conservatives to support one of their own.


----------



## uscitizen (May 16, 2012)

I do not watch/listen to Rush so no skin off my back.
but what the heck is a fluke controvarsy anyway?


----------



## American_Jihad (May 17, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> I do not watch/listen to Rush so no skin off my back.
> but what the heck is a fluke controvarsy anyway?



You must not watch or listen to anything if your in the dark on Fluke.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 17, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> *Rush pits Bill Clinton against Obama *​
> 5/16/12 By MJ LEE
> 
> 
> ...



Bill was also upset that Hilary didn't run against Obama in 2012, he thinks she would have one the nomination. 

He probably right.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 17, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Is that taken in context? Oh, wait, I forgot who I was talking to. 

Nothing but BS here.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 18, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> It's good for racist white conservatives to support one of their own.





​


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 18, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> So what?  He's not making any money on his bigger audience.  No one wants to buy ads on his show.
> 
> His screw up is costing those who pay his contract.



"No one wants to buy ads on his show"?  Really?  Then how come all the advertising slots during his show are filled every day when it comes on my radio?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 18, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > Decepticon said:
> ...



Yeah, Mensa Boy.  Explain to us how advertising for the Rush Limbaugh Show is sold.  I'll bet you five dollars you get it wrong . . . unless you cheat and go look it up, but that'll just mean that you end up contradicting everything you've said so far.


----------

